# Question on Pathology report...



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, at my ENT follow up after surgery, he gave me the "all clear". Today, i asked for a copy faxed of the actual report and I have a question. It clearly states that there were two benign lymph node fragments and a benign unilocular thyroid cyst. More details discuss the two main nodules but on one it states-

"The unilocular cyst filled with brown watery fluid. On the inner lining of the cyst are papillary excrescences and the cyst measures 0.2 cm from the closest inked margin...The specimen is totally submitted in cassettes 1 thru 6 with the unilocular cyst wih papillary excrescences in cassettes 1 and 2.

Isn't anything papillary cancer? Even if microscopic?

This report is dated the same day as my surgery. Shouldn't there be another one after it's "sent away" too?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. I would think that there would be another report a day or two (or three) later. I'm not familiar with "papillary excrescences"...but since the report does not say malignant, I'm wondering if they could be "pre-cancerous"???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Ok, at my ENT follow up after surgery, he gave me the "all clear". Today, i asked for a copy faxed of the actual report and I have a question. It clearly states that there were two benign lymph node fragments and a benign unilocular thyroid cyst. More details discuss the two main nodules but on one it states-
> 
> "The unilocular cyst filled with brown watery fluid. On the inner lining of the cyst are papillary excrescences and the cyst measures 0.2 cm from the closest inked margin...The specimen is totally submitted in cassettes 1 thru 6 with the unilocular cyst wih papillary excrescences in cassettes 1 and 2.
> 
> ...


I share your concern; it could be Cystic papillary carcinoma and the brown is because of vascularity.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/3258g2kk7157385l/

Talk to your surgeon or the pathologist. You may be a candidate for follow-up RAI.

Let us know. And remember; none of us are doctors. The above is based on my gut feeling.

And yes; one would think there would be a "final" report.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I will ask Monday more about the "papillary excrescences". I worry that the written report i have may be the final one. I too, think it sounds like possible "pre-cancerous"; something that may have become cancer if left in there longer. Good out now, but also wonder if RAI should be discussed just to make sure all the thyroid tissue is outta there!!
Thanks for your thoughts, I want to put this to bed (know I'll continue with some hashi stuff forever though), but don't want to prematurely.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Maybe it is a microcarcinoma? I thought anything under 1 cm was considered microcarcinoma. I hope you get some better answers on Monday.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I sure hope he doesn't just blow it off...papillary anything sounds like "something" to me, even if microscopic or pre-cancerous. I appreciate everyone's opinions. Has anyone ever even heard of papillary excrescences? I'm not even finding much on it online except with ovarian issues.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Ask for a hard copy of it. I did, even though they were reluctant to give one but...I get copies of everything!. It is some interesting reading. I really enjoyed learning about the classifications.

That what what I found by googling too. I hope that you get some good solid answers!


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I just realized that on the hard copy of the report, it looks like it was faxed to my Dr office one day after my appt with him. So, maybe he didn't have all the info when he gave me the "all clear".

I need to quit speculating and just hang tight until ths monday when i can ask him more questions. Hope he doesn't blow it off.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Monday is not so far away, rest, relax and let yourself heal. I do hope you get some good answers. Maybe thinking of questions before hand might help?


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, to follow up-
Asked at my appointment about the "papillary excresences" and he said there was a type of "crystalization" which is a pre-curser for cancer, but so was hashi's. He said test came back showing no malignancies though. Will have bloodwork in another 2 weeks (that way I'll be on the 112 synthroid for a full 4 weekis). Then will have a 6 month follow up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Well, to follow up-
> Asked at my appointment about the "papillary excresences" and he said there was a type of "crystalization" which is a pre-curser for cancer, but so was hashi's. He said test came back showing no malignancies though. Will have bloodwork in another 2 weeks (that way I'll be on the 112 synthroid for a full 4 weekis). Then will have a 6 month follow up.


Whew!! Thank God!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. I learn something new every day!

Thanks for sharing the update.


----------

